
Do College Admissions by Lottery - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2015/03/31/how-to-improve-the-college-admissions-process/do-college-admissions-by-lottery
======
hugh4
Not a bad idea. Personally I'd still reform it based on the Australian system,
though.

Rank every single graduating high school student, via a series of tests, from
smartest to dumbest. Let each kid nominate their college preferences on a
form. Universities then offer places to the students who nominated them based
purely on their ranking. (There's some messing around for second, third
preferences and the like). Done! Easy!

